# Need help choosing child friendly speakers



## Medicine Man (May 10, 2006)

I just bought a Samsung PN64D8000 and need to find some speakers (L/C/R) that are off of the floor. I am thinking either on-wall or in-wall but do not want to spend a fortune for decent in-walls. I would be happy if I can stay around $1000 for all three speakers. I also need two surround speakers, but these need to have the ability to be angled down from their mounted position so probably a small bookshelf speaker or satellite for that application. Thanks for any help :bigsmile:


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Thats a good budget and should get you a pretty nice system. There are ALOT of choices in your price range, svs speakers seem to be the go-to recommendation around these parts. However PSB has a better look (IMO) and seem to get rave reviews, never heard them but theyve really been catching my eye lately. Have you had a chance to listen to anything? How big is your room? Will you be complimenting your new bookshelves with a powered sub? Does this $1000 include buying a receiver to power the speakers?


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Hello Rikk and Welcome to HTS,

As your title stated that your interested in child friendly speakers I must ask child friendly in what way? I have a four year old running around here and I have floor standers and these have yet to be an issue with her as long as I keep the grills on she can't stuff anything in the ports.


----------



## Medicine Man (May 10, 2006)

Really just needing the speakers. I have a Yamaha RX-V2600 receiver for this system and a couple of different subwoofer options from SVS and HSU that I already own (can't remember the model numbers). Room size is kind of odd. It is a walkout basement with the prime listening area being about 15' x 15' but the room opens up into the rest of the basement at about 20' x 30'. Not really ideal but my dedicated home theater became a play room. It was heart breaking but couldn't use it anyway with a 2 and 3 year old that have the attention span of only a few minutes. Thanks again for the help


----------



## Medicine Man (May 10, 2006)

Child friendly as in up and out of the way. On-wall or in-wall are my current mounting options. I had an SVS PB12 that was in the corner and kept mysteriously having its setting changed until one day it stopped working all together. Not surprised since I found my son using it to jump off of one day. Daddy was not happy!


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

Take a look at Emptek on-wall speakers
http://www.emptek.com/ew30.php


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome to the Forum. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## tane0019 (Jul 15, 2010)

Another Alternative, Definitive Technology on wall speakers.
http://www.definitivetech.com/Products/OnWall/default.aspx


----------



## caper26 (Sep 10, 2010)

Medicine Man said:


> I just bought a Samsung PN64D8000 and need to find some speakers (L/C/R) that are off of the floor. I am thinking either on-wall or in-wall but do not want to spend a fortune for decent in-walls. I would be happy if I can stay around $1000 for all three speakers. I also need two surround speakers, but these need to have the ability to be angled down from their mounted position so probably a small bookshelf speaker or satellite for that application. Thanks for any help :bigsmile:


I like my Energy FPS:










Got them for the SAME reasons you asked the question. They can be angled in one direction, so the vertical (L/R) can pivot left & right, and the center can go up & down so you can direct them to the listening position.


----------



## ILOVEMYHDTV (Oct 4, 2010)

KID PROOF !! hhaa ! what ever you get. Needs to be higher than their reach. Then just put like a few bucks a pay away; an once they get pass that age. Lets say 11, then take the money an buy all new stuff.


----------

